# Why Teachers Drink



## Idun (Nov 4, 2012)

GENUINE ANSWERS FROM 16 YEARS OLD STUDENTS....

Q. Name the four seasons.
A. Salt, pepper, mustard and vinegar

Q. How is dew formed?
A. The sun shines down on the leaves and makes them perspire.

Q. What guarantees may a mortgage company insist on?
A. If you are buying a house they will insist that you are
well endowed.

Q. In a democratic society, how important are elections?
A.. Very important. Sex can only happen when a male gets an election.

Q. What are steroids?
A. Things for keeping carpets still on the stairs.
(Shoot yourself now , there is little hope)

Q. What happens to your body as you age?
A. When you get old, so do your bowels and you get intercontinental.

Q. What happens to a boy when he reaches puberty?
A. He says goodbye to his boyhood and looks forward to his adultery.
(So true)

Q. Name a major disease associated with cigarettes.
A. Premature death.

Q. What is artificial insemination?
A. When the farmer does it to the bull instead of the cow.

Q. How can you delay milk turning sour?
A. Keep it in the cow.
(Simple, but brilliant)

Q. How are the main 20 parts of the body categorized? (e.g. The abdomen)
A. The body is consisted into 3 parts - the brainium, the borax and the abdominal cavity. 
The brainium contains the brain, the borax contains the heart and lungs and the 
abdominal cavity contains the five bowels: A,E,I,O,U

Q. What is the fibula?
A. A small lie.

Q. What does 'varicose' mean?
A. Nearby.

Q. What is the most common form of birth control?
A. Most people prevent contraception by wearing a condominium.
(That would work)

Q. Give the meaning of the term 'Caesarean section'.
A. The caesarean section is a district in Rome.

Q. What is a seizure?
A. A Roman Emperor.
(Julius Seizure, I came, I saw, I had a fit)

Q. What is a terminal illness?
A. When you are sick at the airport.
(Irrefutable)

Q. What does the word 'benign' mean?
A. Benign is what you will be after you be eight.
(brilliant)


----------



## fade2blackuk (Jul 5, 2014)




----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I hear myself answering just like that


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bigdodge (Apr 22, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## clewb (Aug 8, 2014)

Idun said:


> Q. What happens to a boy when he reaches puberty?
> A. He says goodbye to his boyhood and looks forward to his adultery.
> (So true)
> 
> ...


these were hilarious. although you couldn't say the Roman emperors didn't do a fair amount of seizing!


----------

